
Grail Quest: A New Proposal for HW-Assisted Garbage Collection [pdf] - ingve
https://people.eecs.berkeley.edu/~maas/papers/maas-asbd16-hwgc.pdf
======
euyyn
Very interesting work. I think it's a pity, though, that they focused on
server workloads, which are mostly ran on commodity hardware. They recognize
that in the paper, and claim that the trend is changing (blaming the end of
Moore's Law). But the obvious current niche for a change like this is in
phones.

